# Cyclogest Pessaries - storage



## littlerachywantsababy (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi

Odd question really... I picked up my prescription the other day for cyclogest pessaries (I'm 7 weeks pg) and accidently left them in the glovebox of my car.

I'm now running out of my old supply and wondered if the new ones will still be ok having been left in my car 2 nights in the cold/frost. I'm guessing it won't make a difference to their effectiveness but just wanted to double check?

Rach


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

They will still be fine too use. Just make sure they are at room temp before using


----------

